# 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590



## Parklife (Feb 23, 1999)

HERNDON, Va.—Volkswagen of America, Inc. today announced pricing for their eagerly anticipated Jetta TDI sedan and SportWagen starting at $21,990 and $23,590, respectively. Fuel efficiency, performance and convenience all come standard with the 50-state compliant Jetta sedan and SportWagen TDI, which meet the most stringent emissions standards in California and the world. Both models will be available this August.
*FULL STORY...*


----------



## jshim (Mar 9, 2008)

it should definitely get more than the EPA estimated 29mpg in the city, since when we are racing the TDI Cup cars full throttle around the track, we still get 25mpg.


----------



## Shinex1 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (jshim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jshim* »_it should definitely get more than the EPA estimated 29mpg in the city, since when we are racing the TDI Cup cars full throttle around the track, we still get 25mpg.








 Are you serious? You an actual series racer? In my car, in DEs, I've measured out at like 10 mpg!


----------



## B5V (Apr 1, 2000)

Does anyone in the know if this TDI engine uses a timing chain? The "chain" would be one of the big deciding factors for me to go VW again..Thx!


----------



## windsorblue (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: (Shinex1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shinex1* »_ Are you serious? You an actual series racer? In my car, in DEs, I've measured out at like 10 mpg!

He is, and I spoke with another series racer and he said right around 25mpg as well.
My old 1.8t track/daily, my 2.0t daily, and my 2.0l(slow) track-only gassers all get about 10mpg @ the track.
Really looking forward to the tdi wagon.........just got approval from the wife last night




























now to decide white or red!!!


----------



## Thumper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (windsorblue)*

fap fap... where's the rabbit tdi???


----------



## focalBlur (Dec 5, 2003)

free service for the first 3years/36k is cool but what happened to the 5year/50K warranty?


----------



## Thumper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (focalBlur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *focalBlur* »_free service for the first 3years/36k is cool but what happened to the 5year/50K warranty?

What are you worried about. VWs are the most reliable cars in the world. (quickly put on flame suit) 

.... and wasn't the original 4yr/50k


----------



## jshim (Mar 9, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *Shinex1* »_ Are you serious? You an actual series racer? In my car, in DEs, I've measured out at like 10 mpg!

I am.







you can see some pictures of our past TDI Cup races on my blog: http://www.rightfootdown.com
being a representative for a company, it's imperative that you believe in the product you represent. I truly believe in the TDI cars and am probably going to purchase one myself. Good performance, great looks, and amazing gas mileage...the ultimate combo.








with gas prices as they are right now, TDI seems like the smart choice. I've even seen some reports of some TDI owners getting near 1000 miles out of their 14.5 gallon tank.









now if only i can get a TDI like this one @ VIR weekend:


















_Modified by jshim at 12:23 PM 6-19-2008_


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

*Re: (B5V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B5V* »_Does anyone in the know if this TDI engine uses a timing chain? The "chain" would be one of the big deciding factors for me to go VW again..Thx!

Belt. If the replacement interval is anything like it was on the outgoing P-D engine, it will not require replacement for 160,000 km / 100,000 miles.


----------



## 87GTi (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: (GoFaster)*

Heatable front seats are not available on the TDi?! That is so not right.


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: (87GTi)*

Waaaaa Waaaaa Waaaaa!
Let the crying begin!


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 ([email protected])*

No other models?
Tiguan would be awesome.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (87GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87GTi* »_Heatable front seats are not available on the TDi?! That is so not right.









Most people believe that is a typo, since all the other wagens have it, and the TDI obviously needs it the most.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (focalBlur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *focalBlur* »_free service for the first 3years/36k is cool but what happened to the 5year/50K warranty?

The powertrain warranty is still 5 years / 60,000 miles. Emissions-related stuff is warrantied much longer by state and federal laws.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (B5V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B5V* »_The "chain" would be one of the big deciding factors for me to go VW again..Thx!

By the way, the new 2.0T gasser ("TSI") uses a timing chain.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (feels_road)*

Hurry up and start selling these cars!!! I need some competition for the diesel pump! I work with a fellow who needs one yesterday as his buick land yacht is on it's last legs... He drove my company TDI ('06 Jetta)on a road trip (600+ miles) and was sold on the TDI when he only had to fillup once. In his buick, driving ~330 miles per week to and from work, he has to refuel every 4th day. I drive about the same, and I refuel every 9 days at ~550 miles per tank. Fuel alone is costing me ~$0.12/mile. To run that cheap in a gasser, you need to get 34mpg with gasoline at $4.05/gallon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Good Move on getting an outside firm to do a secondary certification on the real world fuel economy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I've thought the "New" EPA numbers (2008 method) were a little suspect based on the two TDI's in my driveway and what http://www.fueleconomy.gov thinks.


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 ([email protected])*


_Quote »_ Leading third-party certifier, AMCI, has tested the Jetta TDI and found it performed 24 percent better in real world conditions, achieving 38 mpg in the City and 44 mpg on the Highway. 

Still not good enough.
I'm done until they get it into the 50s on the highway and 40s in the city. It's sad because I really want a VW again. Maybe there will be something for me in a couple of years. Polo BlueMotion maybe?


----------



## vdub_jetta (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (85GTI)*

what are he hp/torque numbers on these??


----------



## jshim (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (vdub_jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85GTI* »_ 
Still not good enough.
I'm done until they get it into the 50s on the highway and 40s in the city. It's sad because I really want a VW again. Maybe there will be something for me in a couple of years. Polo BlueMotion maybe?

don't be so quick to jump on the mileage yet...some reports say it does 50mpg city/hwy combined http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.popularmechanics.co....html

_Quote, originally posted by *vdub_jetta* »_what are he hp/torque numbers on these??

140hp/236trq


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (85GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85GTI* »_ Still not good enough.
I'm done until they get it into the 50s on the highway and 40s in the city. It's sad because I really want a VW again. Maybe there will be something for me in a couple of years. Polo BlueMotion maybe?

So, are you riding a bike, instead?








Anyway, with some air in the tires and a light foot, you'll get 50mpg+ on the highway.


----------



## NotoriousDUB (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (87GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87GTi* »_Heatable front seats are not available on the TDi?! That is so not right.









Cold weather package will be available http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## focalBlur (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
The powertrain warranty is still 5 years / 60,000 miles. Emissions-related stuff is warrantied much longer by state and federal laws.










well I would have a hard time trusting it after my current 2005 MKV
everything in my Jetta has been breaking since 40K
I have had these things break since 40K(now at 46K)
trunk latch
Trunk gas struts
driver side window motor
pass side alarm LED
front main seal
rear arm rest
sunroof switch is going up
I do not abuse my car in fact I take very good care of it


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (focalBlur)*

Except for your major accident...








Sorry about your experience, but that is just one data point. Conversely, there are hundreds of thousands of very satisfied MkV owners, and even the stodgy Consumer Reports has given the Rabbit and Jetta its "recommended" nod.
Seriously, go into any Honda, Toyota, Mazda, or Subaru board. You would think the world has come to an end. Of course, the reality is that many people who post seek advise concerning problems (they rarely post: "Oh, I am at 80,000 miles now, my engine is still running great, and so is my window regulator"). There are cars with way above statistically representative problems among all makes. Luckily, you don't have major problems like a Toyota-sludged engine, or a messed up Honda transmission just out of warranty.
My Passat was a first-year model (I knew what I was getting into) and had several problems in the first two years, all covered under warranty. I always got a loaner, the place was on my way to work, so I didn't mind. Someone more sensitive to those issues should wait a couple of years before buying a car with an essentially new engine*. Since then, though, it has been faboulus, all with a great, low-cost of ownership --- like my Golf (270,000 miles combined).
(*) I should add that things can get tricky, like the TDI or totally new 2.0T ("TSI") engine in new Passats/Eos/Tiguans/Jettas/GLIs/GTIs, although the cars have been around (in fact, the MkV Golf is replaced the end of this year), or new cars like the MkVI next year with old engines and transmissions...


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

*Re: (feels_road)*

To ask some quick questions: This particular TDi engine has been around across the pond, correct? Trying to find out if it is truly a new engine or not. I didn't think it was. 
Does anyone have any info on good chip tuners for TDIs?


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

how will the wonderful TDI wagon be packaged & equipped?


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 ([email protected])*

I went to VW.com and couldn't find anything on the 2009 Jetta TDI, only the gas one...
I wonder if there wil be a TDI with same options as the gas SEL trim...


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (2YY4U)*

We have one on order... probably be lucky to see in Oct.


----------



## windsorblue (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: (87GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87GTi* »_Heatable front seats are not available on the TDi?! That is so not right.









Heatable seats are *standard* on the TDI.


----------



## windsorblue (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (cwescapexlt4x4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwescapexlt4x4* »_We have one on order... probably be lucky to see in Oct.

Saw the specs in your sig, are you doing DSG or manual? I work for a VW dealer, we got a gasser wagon in last week... the roof is retarded, takes up way too much headroom, especially when you are 6'3". Great color choice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm between CW and red.
congrats on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (cwescapexlt4x4)*

Do you have a list price with options?
thanks


----------



## jayparry (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (2YY4U)*

Are these milage numbers with the manual or automatic? or did i miss it?


----------



## slage1 (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (jayparry)*

I am waiting for the Golf? Does anyone have any info? please help.


----------



## Chi Town TDI (Nov 12, 2006)

I can't wait to see this around, Anyone know how much trq they are going to come with stock I heard at least 150+


----------



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chi Town TDI)*

torque is 236 ft/lb.......140 hp.......
you better buckle up!


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (windsorblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorblue* »_
Saw the specs in your sig, are you doing DSG or manual? I work for a VW dealer, we got a gasser wagon in last week... the roof is retarded, takes up way too much headroom, especially when you are 6'3". Great color choice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm between CW and red.
congrats on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks! We ordered the DSG, sig to be updated now


----------



## focalBlur (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_Except for your major accident...








Sorry about your experience, but that is just one data point. Conversely, there are hundreds of thousands of very satisfied MkV owners, and even the stodgy Consumer Reports has given the Rabbit and Jetta its "recommended" nod.
Seriously, go into any Honda, Toyota, Mazda, or Subaru board. You would think the world has come to an end. Of course, the reality is that many people who post seek advise concerning problems (they rarely post: "Oh, I am at 80,000 miles now, my engine is still running great, and so is my window regulator"). There are cars with way above statistically representative problems among all makes. Luckily, you don't have major problems like a Toyota-sludged engine, or a messed up Honda transmission just out of warranty.
My Passat was a first-year model (I knew what I was getting into) and had several problems in the first two years, all covered under warranty. I always got a loaner, the place was on my way to work, so I didn't mind. Someone more sensitive to those issues should wait a couple of years before buying a car with an essentially new engine*. Since then, though, it has been faboulus, all with a great, low-cost of ownership --- like my Golf (270,000 miles combined).
(*) I should add that things can get tricky, like the TDI or totally new 2.0T ("TSI") engine in new Passats/Eos/Tiguans/Jettas/GLIs/GTIs, although the cars have been around (in fact, the MkV Golf is replaced the end of this year), or new cars like the MkVI next year with old engines and transmissions...










Truth be told, I still like my car a lot and so far none of the problems have cost me anything. I did have a major($9,500 major) accident and my car is a first run car. Would my experience stop me from buying a TDI jetta, no I don't think so and I expect to keep this car for a long time.
it just seems odd when everyone else is extending their warranty that VW who lessen theirs. They already have am image in many peoples eyes of being problem prone and expensive to fix(thanks to the MKIV's)


----------



## spongebob_squarepants (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 ([email protected])*

I bet they sell like hotcakes! I may trade my 2.5 Jetta in for a Jetta Wagon in 2009... I love my '02 TDI and the new one looks even better.


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta Sp ... (spongebob_squarepants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spongebob_squarepants* »_I bet they sell like hotcakes! I may trade my 2.5 Jetta in for a Jetta Wagon in 2009... I love my '02 TDI and the new one looks even better.









And yours should have good resale $$ too...


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Sutt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sutt* »_To ask some quick questions: This particular TDi engine has been around across the pond, correct? Trying to find out if it is truly a new engine or not. I didn't think it was. 
Does anyone have any info on good chip tuners for TDIs? 

Since last Fall, in the Tiguan. The rest of the VW range still has the Pumpe-Duese engine. So, yes, it is a pretty new engine.
While I am not certain, it likely also has the new encryption in the ECU that the tuners have yet to hack. This engine will be widely available all over the world, soon, so it's just going to be a matter of time until ECU tuning is going to be available.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (2YY4U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoMagic* »_how will the wonderful TDI wagon be packaged & equipped? 


_Quote, originally posted by *2YY4U* »_I went to VW.com and couldn't find anything on the 2009 Jetta TDI, only the gas one...
I wonder if there wil be a TDI with same options as the gas SEL trim...

The TDIs are basically "SE" models with some minor differences compared to the gassers (e.g., they have the full center display, so you can watch your great mileage







).
This option list should also apply to the TDIs.
These "complete" specs are almost correct, except for one or two typos...


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (slage1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slage1* »_I am waiting for the Golf? Does anyone have any info? please help.


The current party line is that VW _may_ bring over a TDI Golf (Rabbit) as delayed introduction with the MkVI, next Fall. Vortex _semi-god_ Jamie also has alluded to this.
However, it will depend on circumstances, such as the then going Euro-Dollar exchange rate, and international demand.


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
The TDIs are basically "SE" models with some minor differences compared to the gassers (e.g., they have the full center display, so you can watch your great mileage







).
This option list should also apply to the TDIs.
These "complete" specs are almost correct, except for one or two typos...
















Great! The only problem is that I only see the TDI on the wagon and not heated front seats...
Should I assume that these are just preliminar info?
Thanks


----------



## busdrip (May 8, 2007)

*Re: (focalBlur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *focalBlur* »_

well I would have a hard time trusting it after my current 2005 MKV
everything in my Jetta has been breaking since 40K


Wasn't there some sort of myth about cars being built on Fridays . . . or was it Mondays?








Maybe you just got one of those??


_Modified by busdrip at 8:14 PM 6-19-2008_


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (busdrip)*

the mileage that popular mechanics got out of this motor excites me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I think the best thing ever is that it's priced BETWEEN the 2.5 and 2.0T!
I expect to see a lot of these.


----------



## Njaneer (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

From what some experts are saying the price of Diesel in the USA is going to hurt the sales initially, but in time it looks like the best option. Still need to bring the real MPG winner, the Polo over ASAP. 
Still a hard sell on the VW reliability issue and dealer network that is a PITA to deal with concerning service. Just trying to get in contact with one local dealer's service department is about impossible over the phone. 
Don't get me wrong I like my VW, but it's a love/hate relationship


----------



## SportyB5 (Jun 4, 2005)

It's great that they're being brought over but I can't really justify spending 23k plus taxes when in about 1 to 2 years there will be electric vehicles. 
It's going to be a tough decision.


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (garethusa)*

WE WAN"T 4MOTION!


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (dubstarks)*

A six speed manual one would be evan better


_Modified by dubstarks at 2:23 PM 6-20-2008_


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (SportyB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SportyB5* »_It's great that they're being brought over but I can't really justify spending 23k plus taxes when in about 1 to 2 years there will be electric vehicles. 
It's going to be a tough decision.

easy way to solve that...just lease it for 2 or 3 years when they do the sign and drive in the winter time again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (Rabbit5GTI)*

any dealer selling these at msrp?


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (cwescapexlt4x4)*

Will the new TDi engine run on bio-diesel easily like the other TDi motors? If I did get a TDi I think I would try and make my own bio-diesel.
Thanks
Justind


----------



## SportyB5 (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: (Rabbit5GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit5GTI* »_
easy way to solve that...just lease it for 2 or 3 years when they do the sign and drive in the winter time again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I never lease unless I was running a business or some other way to write it off. 
I try to get my $$$ worth out of a car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Njaneer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Njaneer* »_Still a hard sell on the VW reliability issue and dealer network that is a PITA to deal with concerning service. Just trying to get in contact with one local dealer's service department is about impossible over the phone. 
 Stop trying to call the one on Okeechobee... You can get it serviced in Stuart for less $$$, since Stuart's hourly shop rate is cheaper... Stuart is 38 minutes up the road from PGA Blvd. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit5GTI* »_easy way to solve that...just lease it for 2 or 3 years when they do the sign and drive in the winter time again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The whole purpose of the Diesel is to drive it 25k miles per year... If you thought auto fuel was expensive, check the over-mileage fees on a lease. I can't drive just 10k/yr. I'd have to work at home... Even then, it would be tough.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (SportyB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SportyB5* »_It's great that they're being brought over but I can't really justify spending 23k plus taxes when in about 1 to 2 years there will be electric vehicles. 
It's going to be a tough decision.

If your commute is so short that you can use one of the upcoming electric vehicles, a Diesel may not be the right vehicle for you, anyway (at least from a financial standpoint).
I have little hope that an electric car equal in driveability, comfort, and luggage capability to the Jetta Wagen can be driven more than 20 to 30 miles before recharging -- at least in the next couple of years.


----------



## captain coordination (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 ([email protected])*

sweet! now somebody out there buy me one!


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

how come VWoA is doing little to NO proper advertising about their diesel tech. & benefits? 
Seems like they should be priming the public for the TDI's/arrival. Instead I see stupid commercials w/ actors and an old bug. Everyone knows VW made the Beetle, now lets get with the program and wake up the ad dept. 
So annoying to critique their operations & see why VWoA doesnt do so well in USA


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoMagic* »_how come VWoA is doing little to NO proper advertising about their diesel tech. & benefits? 
Seems like they should be priming the public for the TDI's/arrival. Instead I see stupid commercials w/ actors and an old bug. Everyone knows VW made the Beetle, now lets get with the program and wake up the ad dept. 
So annoying to critique their operations & see why VWoA doesnt do so well in USA









The deliverable ones haven't hit dealerships yet, you don't want to advertise TOO much and piss everyone off with... oh yeah we forgot to mention sure you can drive this demo, but must wait X amount of time to BUY one...








Me thinks you will see adverts soon...


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

yeah, but isnt the TDI already in the Jetta thats currently available? who would of known outside the enthusiast bunch. I think the diesel 'sell' at the dealership isnt gonna happen, it needs to be planted, grown & matured in the minds of buyers before they even step in the door. They gotta Want the Diesel, not be talked into it by a pushy sales rep.


----------



## jshim (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoMagic* »_how come VWoA is doing little to NO proper advertising about their diesel tech. & benefits? 
Seems like they should be priming the public for the TDI's/arrival. Instead I see stupid commercials w/ actors and an old bug. Everyone knows VW made the Beetle, now lets get with the program and wake up the ad dept. 
So annoying to critique their operations & see why VWoA doesnt do so well in USA









guess you haven't heard of the Jetta TDI Cup?


----------



## elicitvr6 (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: (dubstarks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubstarks* »_WE WAN"T 4MOTION!

indeed! I won't let the lack of 4 Motion deter me from trying to get my mitts on one of these bad boys, but it sure as hell would be a nice extra.


----------



## ChcoPapitoBurito (Nov 14, 2006)

they better bring the rabbit TDI or I will have been waiting a couple years for nothing.


----------



## amabykr (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 ([email protected])*

I have had a deposit in at my local dealer since March 1st. Today the salesman called and gave me the following info. 
$24,690 Sportwagen TDI w/DSG
$ 650 Dealer Prep
$ 350 Rear Air Bags
$ 199 Ipod Adapter
$ 450 17"x7" Wheels
$ 1,300 Panoramic Sunroof
$ 1,990 Navigation System
I will be formalizing my order on Monday and taking delivery in late August/Early September. 
There is no movement on the price either pay MSRP or don't get one. He also alluded to the fact that at least initially each dealer will only be getting 2 tdi wagens. I had the first deposit in so one is mine.


----------



## Thumper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (amabykr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amabykr* »_I have had a deposit in at my local dealer since March 1st. Today the salesman called and gave me the following info. 
$24,690 Sportwagen TDI w/DSG
$ 650 Dealer Prep
$ 350 Rear Air Bags
$ 199 Ipod Adapter
$ 450 17"x7" Wheels
$ 1,300 Panoramic Sunroof
$ 1,990 Navigation System
I will be formalizing my order on Monday and taking delivery in late August/Early September. 
There is no movement on the price either pay MSRP or don't get one. He also alluded to the fact that at least initially each dealer will only be getting 2 tdi wagens. I had the first deposit in so one is mine.


I don't think you're gonna need the ipod if you get the nav.
"New and improved RNS510 navigation system featuring 6.5" High Resolution (800x450 pixels) touchscreen display, *Integrated 30 GB hard drive (10 GB Navigation, 20 GB audio)*, Audio CD (WMA and MP3) and video DVD playback, SD memory card slot, center console 3.5mm auxiliary input, *Multimedia socket MEDIA-IN for direct connection of USB flash drives and USB-certified MP3 players*"


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (jshim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jshim* »_
guess you haven't heard of the Jetta TDI Cup?









sure, "I" have heard of the Jetta Cup, but has the general buying public? my guess is no..
VW needs mass market appeal to sell cars, not a few loyalists/enthusiasts & the few already aware. 
Where have you ever seen TDI Cup advertising for the mass population? certainly not at 8pm on CBS or during the 'American Idiots' broadcasts


----------



## MeineFolks'wagen (May 8, 2002)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 ([email protected])*

What size tanks do the new cars have? My 2000 TDI Jetta used to get me anywhere from 600-625 on a tank of gas - so I know it was getting better than 29mpg. I thought the new engines were supposed to be getting even better mileage??


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_I have little hope that an electric car equal in driveability, comfort, and luggage capability to the Jetta Wagen can be driven more than 20 to 30 miles before recharging -- at least in the next couple of years. 

Listening to different news stations this last week while on vacation, they were talking about road capable electric cars that could go over 60 mph but still limited to about 60 miles per charge. I did not catch the brand name but pricing seemed to be inline with similar cars. It would be great for a commuter that would be driven less on a daily basis or have the ability to be plugged in when you get to work or the mall. I am also not sure about the size. I am guessing that it is probably closer to the Polo.


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

has anyone else noticed the general ad trend of now mentioning the miles per Tank vs. gallon? Really now, filling up less often cause I have a 18+ gal tank only worsens the hit to the wallet.
Longer times between tank fills only means you pay higher each time due the cost per gallon increase every 2 weeks vs. every week. 
If you consider the EntirE 'carbon footprint' sometimes electric or other 'hybrid' cars no longer are the shining stars. 
Coal powered electric factory anyone? Nuclear waste rods? Lithium/acid batteries, etc.. 
The perfect solution doesnt exist, but I;d take a diesel until id does. 

* non-VW specific rant over.....
Back to the Sportwagen~ Any 'tuned' TDI's from across the pond? 



_Modified by CorradoMagic at 6:51 PM 6-22-2008_


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (kjclow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kjclow* »_
Listening to different news stations this last week while on vacation, they were talking about road capable electric cars that could go over 60 mph but still limited to about 60 miles per charge. I did not catch the brand name but pricing seemed to be inline with similar cars. It would be great for a commuter that would be driven less on a daily basis or have the ability to be plugged in when you get to work or the mall. I am also not sure about the size. I am guessing that it is probably closer to the Polo.

Don't get me wrong, I think time for such rechargeable commuter cars is overdue. Just, the battery technology is not quite there, yet. So, you typically see these "things" that have to make a lot of compromises: either you drive 60mph for only 10 minutes, or 20mph for an hour. Or, the car weighs only 2000lbs _with_ batteries, and will never get good crash ratings. Or, they are the size and form factor of the smart car, and feel uncomfortable after driving for more than half an hour, etc.
The advantage of VW Diesels is that you get a great commuter car that also shines on long highway drives (where it gets equal or better mileage than flimsier hybrids), gets great crash tests ratings, handles very well, and has tons of space. Considering anything else on the market, you'd need to buy more than one car...


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_The advantage of VW Diesels is that you get a great commuter car that also shines on long highway drives (where it gets equal or better mileage than flimsier hybrids), gets great crash tests ratings, handles very well, and has tons of space. Considering anything else on the market, you'd need to buy more than one car...

Those are all of the reasons that I am trying to convince my wife that a Jetta Sportwagen TDI will be in the garage by Christmas. I'm looking at the realistic side of things about when the locals will have stock. I am planning on stopping over at VW South this week to test drive a gasser.


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (kjclow)*

Hi KC:
Last week I saw the gas Jetta Wagon at Keffer VW and really liked.
Now my wife have started to consider the TDI....


----------



## jayparry (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (2YY4U)*

Help me with my math:
New Jetta Clean Diesel gets EPA 34.5 MPG, standard jetta gets 26. (simply avg EPA city and hwy). In one year if diesel was $5.50 and gas was $4.50 you would pay about $200 less for fuel. it costs $2,140 more than the standard jetta so it would take 10.45 years to pay off! (assuming 15,000 miles per year and $1 more for diesel constant.)
If we use the AMCI figure it would be only 4 years to break even... thats better but still i would be moving on to a new car in 4 years personally.
it really only makes sense if you plan drive more than 15k miles and keep your car at minimum 4 years. Also I wouldnt pull the trigger til we get real world milage numbers from reviewers and owners hopefully it will be closer to the AMCI...


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (jayparry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jayparry* »_Help me with my math:...

To help you with your math, in the real world, the TDI will get atleast what the EPA window sticker says it will, if not higher. My 2006 has a 2008 EPA sticker of 38MPG for highway with the DSG. If I drive like speed racer, I get 37mpg. My wife driving nothing but city usually still gets 37mpg in her 2006 5speed TDI. For the last 6 months, I've been getting 40.5mpg. Again, the 2008 revised math for the 2006 Jetta window sticker at http://www.fueleconomy.gov says I should be getting 38mpg tops with the DSG. (yes I use the A/C all the time)
Unless the auto makers come up with something drastic, I wouldn't be changing vehicles simply because I got to 60k miles on a 4 year old diesel vehicle. It's not even broken in yet... Oh, and you might just want to consider resale value of TDI's versus their gasoline brothers and sisters. The TDI's hold their value better in real world private party sales, especially as fuel prices climb. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (jayparry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jayparry* »_Help me with my math:
New Jetta Clean Diesel gets EPA 34.5 MPG, standard jetta gets 26. (simply avg EPA city and hwy). In one year if diesel was $5.50 and gas was $4.50

You took an extreme example, and one that is historically not correct. Also, there is no reason to assume that Diesel prices will go up, while gas prices will not. Quite the contrary, most likely both will go up, and the _relative_ difference will diminish, again.
If you compare with premium fuel (most cars I consider as TDI alternative drive better and get better mileage with premium), today's prices in San Jose are *~$4.80* for Tier 1 premium, and *<$5.00* for Diesel. One-fifth of the price difference you assumed. 
Of course, you may also get Diesel for as little as $4.80, and with the Diesel, you can drive twice as far to get the lowest fuel price (and still come out ahead) than with a gasser.








I forgot to add that if you sell after 4 years, you will get most of your initial upfront difference back in higher resale value for the TDI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by feels_road at 11:07 PM 6-23-2008_


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (feels_road)*

it's hard to pass up the longevity of the diesel and the resale at the other end of your life with it.


----------



## lol space ghost (Jun 24, 2008)

I drove the 09 Jetta TDI today. Very peppy. It had heated seats, sunroof, leatherette and DSG. Sticker price was 24K


----------



## lol space ghost (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: (lol space ghost)*


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (lol space ghost)*

Kind of ironic that http://goodcleandieselfun.com/ simply points to the VW home page, which often has the Tiguan displayed on front. One, that many really would have liked to come to the US in TDI version...


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (jayparry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jayparry* »_Help me with my math:...

I have to add my 2 cents








When I bought my Beelte, I also had some of the same concerns about fuel cost savings versus increased price. I get around 42 mpg in town and around 50 on the highway, at regular cruising speeds. If I really treat her well, I have hit 56 keeping the cruise set at 60 - 62. I think the sticker said 40/48. This is the 1.9l with 90 hp. So I am consistantly doing better than the OLD EPA. Another thing to consider, assuming that this remains the same with the newer diesels, is that you only change oil every 10K as opposed to 3 - 5K. The only thing I am not happy about is having to do the timing belt every 60K. Dealer doesn't claim to know anything about updating the timing belt to the 100K version.
I am about to pass 120K miles and couldn't be happier with the car. When we get the JSW TDI, we will get rid of my wife's 05 Corolla, which was worth about what we paid for it. Nothing








Long story short, don't look at just the price of fuel. Look at the long term cost of ownership and keep the car until it passes 200K, at a minimum.


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (2YY4U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2YY4U* »_Hi KC:
Last week I saw the gas Jetta Wagon at Keffer VW and really liked.
Now my wife have started to consider the TDI....


VW South has an electric blue JSW and a TDI sedan. Now I just have to find a time to test drive both.


----------



## Stealth_TDI (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: (kjclow)*

Hi,

_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_Of course, the reality is that many people who post seek advise concerning problems... they rarely post: "Oh, I am at 80,000 miles now, my engine is still running great, and so is my window regulator".

I'm at 266,000 miles on my TDI and my engine is still running great!







I'm considering the JSW for purchase in 2009... perhaps in the winter when diesel prices are high and scaredy-cats and shying away from diesel 'cuz of high diesel fuel pricing.








Scott


----------



## 79RabbitDSL (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: (jayparry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jayparry* »_Help me with my math:
New Jetta Clean Diesel gets EPA 34.5 MPG, standard jetta gets 26. (simply avg EPA city and hwy). In one year if diesel was $5.50 and gas was $4.50 you would pay about $200 less for fuel. it costs $2,140 more than the standard jetta so it would take 10.45 years to pay off! (assuming 15,000 miles per year and $1 more for diesel constant.)
If we use the AMCI figure it would be only 4 years to break even... thats better but still i would be moving on to a new car in 4 years personally.
it really only makes sense if you plan drive more than 15k miles and keep your car at minimum 4 years. Also I wouldnt pull the trigger til we get real world milage numbers from reviewers and owners hopefully it will be closer to the AMCI...

The Difference in resale value alone pays for the diesel premium. Look at the market for TDI's right now, you will have a very hard time finding a mk3 TDI with under 150k on it for less than $10,000. Considering that is only a few thousand less than what these cars sold for new I'd call that a pretty good value. And most people who buy tdi's dont plan on replacing the car in four years, thats why they bought a tdi, so they dont have to worry about replacing it for a long while.


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: (kjclow)*

Can someone please post a PDF copy of the order Guide


----------



## TDICupracer (Apr 11, 2008)

*Test Drives*

Gunther Volkswagen of Coconut Creek will have the Jetta TDI available for test drives this weekend. TDI Cup Race Josh Hurley will be there to join customers on their test drives. If you are in the South Florida area come and check one out. 


_Modified by TDICupracer at 12:58 PM 6-26-2008_


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (kjclow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kjclow* »_
VW South has an electric blue JSW and a TDI sedan. Now I just have to find a time to test drive both.

Great! I will test drive the TDI sedan at Keffer on Monday morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## amabykr (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 ([email protected])*

Well I got to drive the new TDI today. I'm quite impressed quiet and plenty of power. Quieter in fact than any other VW Diesel I've ever heard.
Placing my order for JSW TDI on Monday. 
Laser Blue or Tornado Red..... I need to make up my mind fast


----------



## JWMathews (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 ([email protected])*

Loved this update, crunched some fast numbers, looked at the equipment available on the SEL vs. TDI and have a few comments.
Why is it that VW/Audi & Mercedes don't just offer the entire engine range across all the trim levels? What I'd really like is the SEL with the TDI engine, but, alas, no power seat, no leather, no driver and passenger A/C controls etc. MB does it with the C Series too as you can't get the 350 engine in a "luxury" model, just sport. Audi, on occasion,







does the same thing and BMW, thankfully, much less.
It seems to me that if you're trying to increase market share then you'd offer it. They did the same thing with this year's Passat Wagon. Lux trim has no option of bi-zenon lights. I'd love the Sportwagon, but my wife's 5'2" and I'm 6' and we're constantly shifing seat and mirror positions.
Joe
Owning a 2005 MB C-320 4Motion and a '99 SAAB 9-5 SE (4 cylinder) that's getting 34 mph on the highway at 70mph, granted off premium gas, but still pretty good.


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (JWMathews)*

Just drove the TDI at Keffer VW in Huntersville NC.
Really liked and the price, $24,190 is not bad considering all the standard equipment.
The sales guy mentioned that leasing would be bad because of "factors"...
Can anybody comment on this?








Thanks


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (2YY4U)*

Quick Question for ya. I am about to order a salsa red with RNS 510 I know the loyalty editions will be at dealers first any idea how long after that the normal TDI we be at the dealers.


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (ajz9415)*

I saw the stardard white one Loyalty, which you can't customize, but the sales guy said that depending on what you want, they might be able to get it on the Loyalty. On my case, that would be just thw 17s wheels.
Also, they are not taking any deposits and it is on a first come deal...


----------



## jayparry (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (2YY4U)*

Drove one today, I liked going to the stealership in this case because i knew they didn't actually have a car they were going to try to sell me








Id like to echo some of the other comments... there is NO diesel clatter. On my test drive i went down a city street, sped up and onramp and drove one exit, turned on AC, waited at a couple lights, and drove back a city street and returned 29.8 (i would call it city, not even mixed). the power surged down low, i would say 80% of my GTI ooomph (using my finely calibrated butt-meter) and it revs quickly. I like the leatherette with heated seats, the suspension was tight not nearly as rough as my GTI with euro springs. Around the u turns the handling was definitely on the sport side, way better any hybrid would be. I wished it had the RNS 510 so i could test that. It said no-charge for the lip spoiler
Do we know the possibility of the Sport model coming this fall? I like my GTI steering wheel and better seat bolsters... and would love xenon lights...


----------



## Stealth_TDI (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (jayparry)*

I love the photo that shows the pricing... especially the part that lists a $4995 "added mark up." At least the stealership isn't lying about just robbing one blind.


----------



## 79RabbitDSL (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (Stealth_TDI)*

Test drove the new TDI today, I am totally impressed. Pickup is comparable to my vr6 mk3, and the motor is probably quieter. I saw absolutely no black smoke or soot. I ran my finger inside the tail pipe and it came out clean. I am most definitely buying one of these this winter. This motor gets like twelve thumbs up from me, if it is even half as reliable as the older TDI's I would say it is one of the best power plants ever made. I cant wait to own one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

I have now driven both the JSW and the TDI sedan. 
First the JSW:
I really like the comfort of the front seats, just have to estimate what they will be like after 5 - 6 hours behind the wheel. I do not like the sunroof. It was upper 90's on Friday when I drove it and even with the shade shut, I still felt like I was baking. Although, the vent on the top of the dash does help to cool the windshield and blow cool air over the sunroof. For the brief drive, it handled well and seems like everything was well layed out (as expected). More back seat room. Having the 60/40 split bottom and seat back is an advantage. Plus when you add in the passenger seat fold completely flat, there will be all kinds of room for hauling junk. I did not look to see how easy it is to completely remove the seat bottoms. When I drop the seat backs in the beetle, the seat bottom hits right across my kidneys. Therefore, if we are taking longer trips, like moving junk to college, I remove the seat bottom.
TDI sedan:
LOTS of power. I felt like I was learning how to drive all over. Kept giving it too much fuel and it would serge. Hard to believe that I can get all of that power gain without sacrificing mileage.







The salesman popped the hood and started the car. It made less noise than my beetle from the inside. His comment was that the TDI JSW would come with the same multifunction wheel as the sedan. I noticed that the back seat of the sedan has not changed. The trunk hasn't changed but it is huge. The hood does keep the piston, not a prop rod. Not sure about the JSW.
Keffer VW said that they will not take deposits. Once they have notification of what is coming, they will start to call and email those on the list. It will be a first come, first drive away. VW South is taking deposits on the TDI sedan and the gas wagen, but not the TDI wagen.


----------



## mister_g60 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (2YY4U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2YY4U* »_
Great! The only problem is that I only see the TDI on the wagon and not heated front seats...
Should I assume that these are just preliminary info?
Thanks

x2 - I assume the TDI wagon will be getting the heated seat option? I too noticed that there was a sad little "-" in the feature lineup for heated seats, which frankly just can't be right.
also noticed that the wagon didn't get the leather-clad, multi-function steering wheel that you can clearly see the sedan in the above pics has.


----------



## JusaGTI (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (2YY4U)*

He means, it has a really high money factor (rent charge to do the lease). Kind of like the interest rate. The TDI usually have a real high money factor so it doesn't make sense to lease it over the gasoline model.


----------



## JusaGTI (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (JWMathews)*

The 2008 Jetta SEL was decontented this year. The gasoline SEL does not have leather, power seat, or dual AC either.
Those features are only available in the Passat now


----------



## EchoHotel (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (JusaGTI)*

Need some input. Last week I ordered a new Jetta TDI from my
local dealer. I hope to get something close to what I specified by
late fall. When the time comes (or maybe sooner) I am
considering trading my 2000 Audi S4. 
This is causing me a lot discomfort. The S4 is the best car I have
ever owned. Enough power for me and reasonable economy. I
absolutely love it. My head tells me that in the days of ever
increasing gas prices a car that gets mid-20 mpg's and premium
with increasing miles is going to cost me. But my heart tells
me to keep it.
Thoughts ?


----------



## 79RabbitDSL (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (EchoHotel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EchoHotel* »_The S4 is the best car I have
ever owned. 

Have you ever owned another car???








Just kidding, If you like the S4 that much keep it, but buy the TDI as well so you have something to drive when it breaks. Does it really get in the mid 20 mpgs? Its the biturbo v6 right? From a monetary standpoint you will be wayyyy better off with the TDI, it will hold its value much better and keep the fuel and maintenance costs down.


----------



## EchoHotel (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (79RabbitDSL)*

Yes I've had a few others, probably not as many as some folks
on this site. It is the V6 bi-turbo. Under the right conditions it
has approached 30 mpg on the highway. My understanding is
the later V8 S4s were quite thirsty though. I have had really
pretty good luck with it, no major issues in the 6 years I've
had it. Lately its become kind of a garage queen because
I bought a boat and needed something to trailer it with
and launch it. So....because it doesn't get driven much and
its not super efficient and will probably go down in value, I
could use the trade or sale to buy down the cost of the Jetta.
I don't need any more insurance or registration fees of having
an extra car sitting around any more either.
I'm guessing its the torque that makes it seem so nice and 
the Jetta diesel torque numbers seem pretty similar.


----------



## 87GTi (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (EchoHotel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EchoHotel* »_My head tells me that in the days of ever increasing gas prices a car that gets mid-20 mpg's and premium with increasing miles is going to cost me. But my heart tells
me to keep it. Thoughts ?

A car getting mid 20's these days, regardless of the car, is a very good car. A car getting that mileage and one that you truly enjoy and makes your heart go pitter-pat, well that's a great car! I would keep it. With your easing back on some of the miles (those being taken up by your new TDi) then it will get a bit less wear and tear. And you can still enjoy it. My big 2 cents...keep it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 79RabbitDSL (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (87GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87GTi* »_
A car getting mid 20's these days, regardless of the car, is a very good car. 

I dont know about that, maybe low to mid 30s would be a very good car. I am guessing that to get mid 20s in that car takes some cruising on the highway. I get up to 35 mpg in my mk2 gti and up to 30 in my vr6, both of which are very fun to drive, however due to the age of the gti and the not too great mileage of the vr around the city I find myself looking for more. I think the new TDI is the perfect balance, plenty of power for some spirited driving, and efficiency only surpassed by a couple cars that have to tote around a few hundred pounds of batteries. 
Obviously the TDI will not be as fun as an S4, those biturbos are a blast, I know. But it will provide enough of a fun factor as well as an extremely economical and reliable daily driver.


----------



## Yoseppi (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (jayparry)*

Ha, I like how they rate the annual fuel cost from a $2.80 a gallon price per diesel. Since it is $4.90-$5.15 a gallon that number is woefully inaccurate.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (Yoseppi)*

So I saw one of the CleanDieselTDI sedans sitting in front of my local dealer the other day, naturally, I stopped. Here goes: $24k+ for a Tiptronic equipped TDI?? I know the DSG was pricy, but what happened there? (Did I say I like my DSG TDI?)
The one at my local dealer is supposedly sitting on 17's. I didn't go out to kick the tires because it was raining... I asked if it was available with 16's and was told "No". I would have traded a DSG for the typical vw upcharge of $1300 for 17" wheels. 
Mutifunction steering wheel buttons: Did VW get the bluetooth cell phone function to work with the phone button on that wheel yet? You Didn't Give Me Paddle Shifters with the tiptronic. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I'm capable of tuning the radio with my finger. 
On the PLUS side, atleast there is one at the local dealer for test drives. I was dismayed that they parked it back out of the way again when I was by the dealer the two days later... They need to park that car out front and put a flashing sign that says "This Car Gets 40 MPG". 
Where's the 6-speed manual version? The one that VW priced at $22k?? My dealer didn't offer me one of those... He was just salivating at the thought of getting my TDI-DSG in on trade. When he asked if I would be trading the 2006, I said in no uncertain terms: "No WAY". 
Waiting to see a Jetta Sport Wagen_TDI...


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (where_2)*

I think you are confused about VW's _tiptronic_ terminology. It indicates the ability to shift manually, sequentialy, in either traditional automatics or DSG. The new TDIs, like the previous ones, have DSG.
Manual will be available later, when more cars arrive.
Also, don't forget this is an "SE" for the time being. It is a bargain at less than $2,000 more than the 2.5l version.


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (where_2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *where_2* »_ I was dismayed that they parked it back out of the way again when I was by the dealer the two days later... They need to park that car out front and put a flashing sign that says "This Car Gets 40 MPG". 


Keffer VW told me that they are leaving the TDI towards the back so that it does not kill any current sales. They will only test drive it if the customer requests looking at the TDI. I pulled up in my TDI beetle, so there was no discussion.


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (Yoseppi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yoseppi* »_Ha, I like how they rate the annual fuel cost from a $2.80 a gallon price per diesel. Since it is $4.90-$5.15 a gallon that number is woefully inaccurate.


so is the big 29mpg city


----------



## slage1 (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (Juiced6)*

Drove it this weekend....very nice...solid car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (slage1)*

Anyone have actual ETA on the loyalty Edition. Where are the dealers going to get them.


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (ajz9415)*

I am considering 18'' wheels, any feedback on pro/cons?
Thanks


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (2YY4U)*

Most people I know that have replaced the 16" wheels on former TDIs with larger/wider rims have seen a recognizable mileage hit. And for most driving, 18" will not give you any performance benefit (quite the contrary), will lead to a harsher ride, and will mean larger expense whenever you get new tires.


----------



## jayparry (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (2YY4U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2YY4U* »_I am considering 18'' wheels, any feedback on pro/cons?
Thanks

there have to be better places to ask this question than the new TDI thread? 
anyway 18s will look better, ride harsher, be more expensive and prone to scrapes/road hazards but will give you better handling on turns with their shorter sidewalls (assuming same or better tires). most likely they will be wider which means worse handling in the snow too. milage will probably be worse mainly because the wheel/tire will be heavier too.


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (jayparry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jayparry* »_
there have to be better places to ask this question than the new TDI thread? 
anyway 18s will look better, ride harsher, be more expensive and prone to scrapes/road hazards but will give you better handling on turns with their shorter sidewalls (assuming same or better tires). most likely they will be wider which means worse handling in the snow too. milage will probably be worse mainly because the wheel/tire will be heavier too.


Sorry Jayparry, I did not know that you were a moderator....








Anyway, looks like most people believe would not do us any good to have the 18s. I wasn't thinking exactly about looks, but feel a bit uneasy on 16s because they seem too small and prone to dents.
I asked the same question to de dealer and he said that it would not affect the mileage at all, but would be lower profile tire, therefore a bit harsh.
We do not have snow here, so probably an all season tire would do it.
Anymore feedback would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (2YY4U)*

Most people who put on 18" also choose wider rims, which means worse gas mileage and perhaps a second set of wheels for the winter.
16" will handle better in almost all circumstances (look at what auto-crossers have on their cars) except perhaps super-fast, long turns which would require way above legal speeds.
Also, 18" will bend easily, followed by 17" and then 16", which are the sturdiest and also protected by the most rubber.
Finally, you can get much better tires for the same price on 16" then on 18". And, the quality of the tire is what really counts.


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (feels_road)*

Thanks Feels_road, you guys convinced me.
I will wait and see what is available on 16 and 17.


----------



## jimlockey (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (2YY4U)*

17" came on my Passat and they cost more than 16" plus harder to find. Stay with the 16" tires.


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (jimlockey)*

why is the warranty only a 3/36 when all the new VW's are 4/50?


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (602crew)*

All 2009 VW's will have 3/36 Bumper to Bumper and 5/60 Powertrain.


----------



## sportwagentdi (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (ajz9415)*

I'm hearing about some major problems from VW regarding an outsourced piece for the engine, resulting in SUPER delays- like TDI 6spd Manuals arriving in DECEMBER!!!
This is straight from VW. I have the letter sent to all dealerships. Any word on this?

-M http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (sportwagentdi)*

<scooby> Rut roe...</scooby>


----------



## Oilslick (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (cwescapexlt4x4)*

My dealership (La Crosse WI) got its first Sportwagen (a gasser) two weeks ago. Got the Jetta TDI "Loyal Edition" this week. I took it for a test drive yesterday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I liked everything about it except the DSG and the inevitable extra weight. Almost a thousand pounds more than my '98 Jetta TDI. The DSG in tiptronic mode lets you shift manually, but it will still try to out think the driver and down or upshift if it thinks you are outside the envelope. BTW, it had heated seats too. Salesman didn't have concrete delivery dates but I will probably have to wait 'till next year anyway. Then, when the new one becomes my wife's car, the '98 will get an overhaul and become a Japanese-smoker!


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (jayparry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jayparry* »_there have to be better places to ask this question than the new TDI thread? 

I haven't seen the "noticeable hit in mileage" on my wife's 2006 Jetta_TDI with 17" wheels in comparison to my 2006 Jetta_TDI with 16" stock alloy wheels. I've been running an Excel spreadsheet on both vehicles since day #1. Her average fuel economy since new is still running slightly above mine. 









Nice to see that the general thoughts and comments are still positive about the new clean TDI's as more folks test drive the first batch. Also sad to see that my local salesman has NO CLUE that the TDI on his lot is a DSG and not a Tiptronic or even what the difference is... As I re-read this thread, I noticed the photos clearly show the DSG shift knob on one of the test drive vehicles. (note: since it was raining, I didn't get to kick the tires or see the inside of the new clean TDI Jetta at my local dealer, but since there are two 2006 Jetta_TDI's in my driveway, I probably didn't miss much). I do want that steering wheel when they get around to paddle shifters... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








When do we get the JSW_TDI for test drives??


----------



## rootrider (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (where_2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *where_2* »_When do we get the JSW_TDI for test drives??









considering that most of the first allocation in the US is already spoken for.. probably not for a while. The Jetta TDI demos are at most dealerships, and sportwagen 2.5l's are at most dealerships as well. Mix the experience between those two as best you can and you have your sportwagen tdi


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

Drove one the other day and was really impressed.
City driving (according to the MFD), I was getting no less than 30mpg.

* CITY. *


_Modified by kaner05jetta at 11:02 AM 8-1-2008_


----------



## billfpassat (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*

Does anyone know if this car will operate in cold weather ok? How does it keep the fuel from freezing/jelly? Should I be considering it living in New England?


----------



## 79RabbitDSL (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: (billfpassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billfpassat* »_Does anyone know if this car will operate in cold weather ok? How does it keep the fuel from freezing/jelly? Should I be considering it living in New England?


I cant say how the engine will be starting, but during the winter the gas stations use additives to keep the fuel from geling. On top of that a lot of diesel owners add their own conditioned to make sure there arent any problems. I would imagine that vw would not sell a car that would have problems starting when its cold...


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (79RabbitDSL)*

As 79RadditDSL said, it's the fuel - not the car. The stations will switch over to a different blend of diesel for winter. It basically is the same fuel with karosene added, which you can't do yourself because karosene at the stations is dyed. If you get caught with dyed fuel, you will pay through the nose. 
There are two recommendations:
1. Install the in-line electric heater and keep your car plugged in, even when in the garage.
2. Use a fuel additev such as diesel-kleen avaible at most autoparts stores and even Walmart. 
Your car will run rough after you get going while the cold fuel is still being pumped into the engine. After it warms up, you'll be fine. Another note though, the car will not warm up if it just sitting. The diesels are different than you gas cars.
Winter weather is not a problem for the diesels, otherwise there would be none in Canada or Nothern Europe.


----------



## dart330 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re:*

Test drove one of these Saturday, much nicer than the 1.9L I test drove several years back. The acceleration is unbelievable for an automatic! 
Unfortunately the dealer in town is charging $3k over MSRP on the 10 cars they have been allotted.


----------



## jshim (Mar 9, 2008)

have fun with these videos, Jetta TDI vs Prius, parts 1 - 9
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSK-lM4eKCM
Seattle --> San Francisco, 1 tank for the Jetta TDI, over 50 mpg and 733 miles. Simply amazing.


----------



## noslushbox (Mar 19, 2007)

We only have 5 people on the waiting list and expect the car to arrive within the week.
It really is a nice drive, well worth owning if you have long commutes


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: (noslushbox)*

Just spoke to my dealer they have 6 cars in transit 3 wagons and 3 sedans. Mine is not one of them


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (ajz9415)*

Keffer VW in Hustersville NC is getting 4 of them today.
3 sedans and one wagon


----------



## rootrider (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: (2YY4U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2YY4U* »_Keffer VW in Hustersville NC is getting 4 of them today.
3 sedans and one wagon

sportwagen _tdi_? feel free to take pics


----------



## sgbyer69 (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (602crew)*

Because it is coming with 3/36 all maintainence included


----------



## billfpassat (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Jetta TDI Starting at $21,990 and Jetta SportWagen TDI Starting at $23,590 (sgbyer69)*

I test drove an automatic today, very nice ride. The acceleration was responsive, more so than I expected. The engine was quiet as advertised.
Does anyone know for sure if the warranty will support B5 fuel? If so then what's the limit on the %? 
Das Auto mag says "We're allowing B5-five-percent mixture-to be used in our products" when describing how the new generation TDI engine is a good platform for renewable fuel.
I'm just not sure if this means the warranty will absolutely support it.


----------

